# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  النيل الحصاحيصا يشكو الهلال

## بحاري

*النيل الحصاحيصا يشكو الهلال في عدم قانونية مشاركة بوي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يحلموا    التقارير    أختفت   ده  الرد  جاهز  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*هههههههههههههههههههههه شكوه فال
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*مرفوضه .... مرفوضة .....مرفوضة 
*

----------


## fanan

*وانحنا نشكو الاتحاد العام ل ( الله ) 
كرهنا الكوره
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

مرفوضه .... مرفوضة .....مرفوضة 




2
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إذا كسب النيل الشكوي فهذا يعني بأن الدوري للمريخ بإذن الله ليس بسبب فقدان الهليل للثلاث نقاط بل لأنه سيكون مؤشر جيد لموسم معافي ...

*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إذا كسب النيل الشكوي فهذا يعني بأن الدوري للمريخ بإذن الله ليس بسبب فقدان الهليل للثلاث نقاط بل لأنه سيكون مؤشر جيد لموسم معافي ...





ماظن ياعزو كندشه موجود
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مجدي في موسم معافى مافي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

مرفوضه .... مرفوضة .....مرفوضة 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

2



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
3333333333333
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لن   يكون   فى   السودان   فى  موسم   مميز   إلا   ملشيات   الهليل   فى  الأتحاد   تختفى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مجدي في موسم معافى مافي



 عفيت منك...ده الكلام الصاح..:oao5:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الا شكوى كرم بتاعت اواب
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*انا خايف الشكوى زاتها مايلقوها خليك من التقرير
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إذا كسب النيل الشكوي فهذا يعني بأن الدوري للمريخ بإذن الله ليس بسبب فقدان الهليل للثلاث نقاط بل لأنه سيكون مؤشر جيد لموسم معافي ...





اصح يا عزو
 
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*ال  نصبر  ونشووووووف ...مين  يعرف  ...يمكن  ربنا  يهديهم ..
.....ان  احدكم  يعمل  بعمل  اهل  النار  حتى  يكون بينه  وبينها  ذراع   فيسبق عليه الكتاب  فيعمل  بعمل  اهل  الجنة   فيدخلها ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرفوضه شكلا ومضمونا
اتحاد السمكره جاهز لسمكرتها
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*مجدي كسلا . . مجدي مرجان . . مجدي أم دوم . . مجدي شمس الدين . . مجدي سمكره 
( أول حاجه كان في مجدي براهو . . وهسي جاء معاهو الطريفي الصديق ) 
بس الحلم مشروع لكل اندية الممتاز بلا أستثناء في شكاويها ضد بني زرقان . . لكن :
النتيجه الحتميه : تحصيل رسوم شكاوي
ومدرسة النجاح . . لم ولن ينجح أحد ! !
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*كندشة في 
ركلة الجزاء لا تعاد وتلعب مرتين ههههههههه شقلبه
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ديل بيحلمو
*

----------


## nona

*ونحن نشكو قناة فوووول للواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اصح يا عزو



 

أخونا عزوز بحلم  . . . أصحى يا يابريش ناس سمكرة ما معاهم حلم يتحقق
*

----------

